# [F2P] Swordsman Online: 10 Klassen Character Guide - Tips & Tricks



## AcidArt (2. Juli 2014)

Hey ho ihr alle, 
Alles klar??

Hier habt ihr ein Swordsman Online Charakter Guide. Ich stelle euch alle 10 Klassen / Schulen aus dem Spiel vor. Außerdem gibt's ein paar Tipps & Tricks um für euch die richtige Klasse zu finden.
Zu den Klassen gehören:
Shaolin, Wu-Tang, Splendor, Infinity, Harmony, Sun & Moon, Five Venoms, Zephyr, Tong und E'mei
Ihr seht die verschiedenen Skills und Sets jeder Klasse in Aktion und bekommt von mir nützliche Hinweise wie gut bzw. stark die Schulen sind.

Link zum Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP_kDplowSc

Das Spiel ist offiziell am 3. Juli gegen 23 Uhr in der Open Beta.
Ich habe mir Early Access besorgt.
Mit dem Video könnt ihr euch aber schon optimal auf den Launch am 03.07.2014 vorbereiten.
Ich persönlich war ziemlich überfordert, welche Klasse ich nun nehmen soll, weil so viele Klassen interessant aussehen 
Deshalb auch das Video 

Viel Spaß Ciao ciao euer AcidArt

PS: Ich mache noch ein Video in dem ich das Spiel etwas besser vorstelle. Wollte das Klassen Video aber vorher hochladen, da ich es wichtiger finde


----------

